
Token of Demonstration - tytung
https://medium.com/@fxxxfacebookcoin/on-demonstration-token-7341fd888300
======
tytung
The purpose of a demonstration token is for a group of people to express to
the world their position, feelings or thoughts on certain matters of
importance.

